# Pepper's home



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We collected Pepper from Stephen and Julia at Jukeedoodles this morning, and she was great on the journey back - just one comfort stop and she slept all the way back.

Ruby seems to be playing actively with her, even putting up with Pepper hanging off her ears and tail (Ruby of course puts her straight every now and again!)

We'd like to say thanks very much to Stephen and Julia again for such a lovely little girl and their hospitality this morning, we couldn't be happier.

Ian & Helen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news , lovely pictures,she's lovely x x


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

oh what a cutie! love seeing your dogs hanging out together  congratulations!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous picture  Nice to hear a new pup is home & getting on with new big sis


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaw! She looks so sweet all curled up with her big sis!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome home Pepper  xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Bye bye beautiful Pepper :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Pepper is beautiful and it's great that they are settling well together


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh another new sister, she is really cute.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pepper is stunning! Hope you settle in to your new life really well little Pepper. I will be following your progress :best_wishes:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Bye bye beautiful Pepper :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


OMG! I just want to give Pepper a cuddle! He is such a fluff ball and his coat will be amazing as he grows up!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit although Pepper is very cute .. I am a Ruby fan .. she is beautiful  cant forget the best big sister .. her coat is outstanding .. I want her


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Pepper you really are a stunning pup! .........perfect with equally stunning Ruby. Wow! What a pair. :love-eyes:

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Pepper is gorgeous! I'm sure you will enjoy having 2 ... so nice to watch them play and interact. :congrats:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. They are both stunning dogs. You must be very proud owners.
Enjoy!
Meg
x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Pepper is lovely, someone suggested that he is a bit like Gaia, she's a chocolate roan, is Pepper blue?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Pepper is lovely, someone suggested that he is a bit like Gaia, she's a chocolate roan, is Pepper blue?


Yes, she is blue roan. Her brother Woody is a chocolate roan, and is on here, he came home today, he's a handsome boy.

Gaia is a very pretty girl too!


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh pepper is gorgeous!!!!


----------

